# British Dragon Oxydrol 50 mg



## brown29 (May 10, 2009)

Hello,

I am new to this forum and hope to stick around and learn some new things.

I have recently got some British Dragon Oxydrol 50 mg tablets.

Does any one have any experience of these tablets? If so what?

Also the tabs I have are blue? Is this right? Don't want to be having fakes...

Thanks


----------



## bowen86 (Mar 17, 2008)

got a pic of them?


----------



## Inked (Sep 28, 2008)

*Heavy on the liver and hair loss*

Oxydrol BD is an oral drug with a dosage of 50mg per tablet. It is the strongest oral on the market. It has both high androgenic and anabolic effects. Strength and weight gains are very significant. It is highly toxic to the liver. Oxydrol BD also aromatizes fairly easily. Oxymetholone has been reported to produce gynecomastia in users (not all probably around 50%). An anti-estrogen should be used to counteract the aromatization. Nolvadex is an suggested anti-estrogen. Many side effects are associated including acne, hair loss, abdominal pains, headaches, gynecomastia, hypertension, and heavy water retention. Loss of weight and strength usually occurs after the cycle. Oxydrol BD also shuts down natural testosterone production. It is regarded by the bodybuilding community as the most effective oral steroid in building strength and size. Oxydrol BD has many side effects however, which make it relatively dangerous to use when compared to other steroids. Average dose is from 50-100 mg a day to 200 mg a day. Oxydrol BD is used on bulking cycle with sustanon and deca-durabolin.

:innocent:


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

Inked said:


> *Heavy on the liver and hair loss*
> 
> Oxydrol BD is an oral drug with a dosage of 50mg per tablet. It is the strongest oral on the market. It has both high androgenic and anabolic effects. Strength and weight gains are very significant. It is highly toxic to the liver. Oxydrol BD also aromatizes fairly easily. Oxymetholone has been reported to produce gynecomastia in users (not all probably around 50%). An anti-estrogen should be used to counteract the aromatization. Nolvadex is an suggested anti-estrogen. Many side effects are associated including acne, hair loss, abdominal pains, headaches, gynecomastia, hypertension, and heavy water retention. Loss of weight and strength usually occurs after the cycle. Oxydrol BD also shuts down natural testosterone production. It is regarded by the bodybuilding community as the most effective oral steroid in building strength and size. Oxydrol BD has many side effects however, which make it relatively dangerous to use when compared to other steroids. Average dose is from 50-100 mg a day to 200 mg a day. Oxydrol BD is used on bulking cycle with sustanon and deca-durabolin.
> 
> :innocent:


Where did you get this article mate, it's the biggest load of rubbish iv'e ever read.

To anyone wanting to know the facts behind oxymetholone, dont take any notice of this BS.


----------



## The Bam (Dec 4, 2007)

mars1960 said:


> Where did you get this article mate, it's the biggest load of rubbish iv'e ever read.
> 
> To anyone wanting to know the facts behind oxymetholone, dont take any notice of this BS.


Lol Mars :lol:

Bloody jokes left right and bloody left

Mate pay attention to mars he knows his sh*t !


----------



## brown29 (May 10, 2009)

Hello

I will upload the pics tomorrow.

mars1960, you seem to know about these? Can you give me some good information or at least point me in the right direction?

Thanks,

Brown


----------



## punat (May 18, 2009)

mars can you tell me anything on the white winnys 50mg rectangle my mate is looking good off them i got some but i just can not find any photos on any sites


----------



## MADBOSNIAN (Mar 6, 2009)

hi everyone i got some oxydrol 50 made by elite la pharma does anybody knoe if they are any good ? am taking them with sus and deca . thanks


----------



## voidale (Jun 1, 2009)

Or some kind of review


----------



## yyydelilah (Jun 1, 2009)

how many Nolvadex should u take? a day?


----------



## Tom999 (Jun 17, 2009)

Do they make you fat ?


----------



## saidtomyself (May 17, 2006)

Ita free for all thread hijack, boys do your research, use the search facility at the top of the page.


----------



## steve1a (Jul 7, 2010)

took oxydrol two years ago had no sidies put 16 pounds on in four weeks before was benching 80 kg at end of course was benching 105 for 5 everything else went up by at least 15 kg i was 40 at time took only half 50 tab daily for 30 days strenghth and weight was held after no problem until stopped training 2 months ago back in training again now will be starting a course again soon nothing neg to say about oxys was my first time using any kind of roids


----------



## Suitelf11 (Jul 7, 2010)

Nice bump mate.


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Oh god....not again.....please.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

pea head said:


> Oh god....not again.....please.


lol :lol: :lol:


----------



## carl stull (Jul 22, 2010)

Recently got some BD (they are the .com not .eu) small grayish square tabs with a 50 engraved in them is what they are, tried one out before a workout and I can tell ya they are straight my man... I was jacked as **** actually, felt strong and big as fuk in the gym and didnt want to leave, sweated like a pig from the water retention, but thats whats expected. Im definately running them in my next cycle coming up, which will be interesting as Im stacking 4 different compounds in one cycle, the most Ive ever done so far.


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

carl stull said:


> Recently got some BD (they are the .com not .eu) small grayish square tabs with a 50 engraved in them is what they are, tried one out before a workout and I can tell ya they are straight my man... I was jacked as **** actually, felt strong and big as fuk in the gym and didnt want to leave, sweated like a pig from the water retention, but thats whats expected. Im definately running them in my next cycle coming up, which will be interesting as* Im stacking 4 different compounds in one cycle*, the most Ive ever done so far.


Oh well...carry on

Another one blinded by the bullsh1t of worlds worst roid.


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

pea head said:


> Oh well...carry on
> 
> Another one blinded by the bullsh1t of worlds worst roid.


:laugh::laugh: :lol: :laugh::laugh:


----------



## carl stull (Jul 22, 2010)

pea head said:


> Oh well...carry on
> 
> Another one blinded by the bullsh1t of worlds worst roid.


Not the worst, just dont be a dipsh!t and get ripped off by fakes b/c there is a lot out there. And the anadrol is the only product I have by them. Also the results is what should speak for the product, so BTW what is your total? Actually just forget about it, its probably not enough to be worth mentioning.


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

carl stull said:


> Not the worst, just dont be a dipsh!t and get ripped off by fakes b/c there is a lot out there. And the anadrol is the only product I have by them. Also the results is what should speak for the product, so BTW what is your total? Actually just forget about it, its probably not enough to be worth mentioning.


WTF are you on about ??....sounds to me like you dont have a clue.

Have you actually READ ANY other threads on here about oxys....hmmm :lol:


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

pea head said:


> WTF are you on about ??....sounds to me like you dont have a clue.
> 
> Have you actually READ ANY other threads on here about oxys....hmmm :lol:


why do you even open these threds? lol


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

big_jim_87 said:


> why do you even open these threds? lol


I dont mate....they just appear day after day after day...even when they are months old......SEARCH button works a treat :lol:


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

pea head said:


> I dont mate....they just appear day after day after day...even when they are months old......SEARCH button works a treat :lol:


lol i only popin when i see your name in the thred lol only to see the oxy abuse lol other then that i dnt even read the thred


----------



## carl stull (Jul 22, 2010)

pea head said:


> WTF are you on about ??....sounds to me like you dont have a clue.
> 
> Have you actually READ ANY other threads on here about oxys....hmmm :lol:


What are you talking about??? The OP was asking if his product was legit and was trying to assure him that it probably was. I mean that was what the whole thread was about or did you not know that.. As far as oxys are concerned, I know what the fuk Im doing, I was born at night but not last night... Im a competitive powerlifter, the best thing for me to take for immediate streghth gains far out from competition is oxys... I only take em for 3 or 4 weeks at the start of a heavy androgenic frontload with a limited dosage, so its like once a year... And btw everyone responds different to anabolics. My blood levels where better after a cycle where i included oxys than they were when I did a simple test and var run... I contribute that mostly to a better diet at the time.... Dont think everybody doesnt know what they are doing, b/c I do. Maybe you should preach to some of the Olympic Bodybuilders and try to get them to lower the dose or quit using what they are.


----------



## carl stull (Jul 22, 2010)

I would also like to add that oxsy where first used in aids related wasting patients and were given a dose of the common 50mgs FOR 20 WEEKS!!!!! So dont make it sound like 3-4 weeks of using oxys is going to fukin kill you.


----------



## carl stull (Jul 22, 2010)

magic torch* said:


> Carl whats the weather like in Roidville at this time of year ?


Perfect LOL!


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

carl stull said:


> What are you talking about??? The OP was asking if his product was legit and was trying to assure him that it probably was. I mean that was what the whole thread was about or did you not know that.. As far as oxys are concerned, I know what the fuk Im doing, I was born at night but not last night... Im a competitive powerlifter, the best thing for me to take for immediate streghth gains far out from competition is oxys... I only take em for 3 or 4 weeks at the start of a heavy androgenic frontload with a limited dosage, so its like once a year... And btw everyone responds different to anabolics. My blood levels where better after a cycle where i included oxys than they were when I did a simple test and var run... I contribute that mostly to a better diet at the time.... Dont think everybody doesnt know what they are doing, b/c I do. Maybe you should preach to some of the Olympic Bodybuilders and try to get them to lower the dose or quit using what they are.


Mate,listen ,i totally agree with you...powerlifting yes....ideal.

If you read my posts you will find that i jump in these as a bit of a p1ss take....its my way of trying to get the message across to the idiots who use these as a first course with no knowledge whatsoever.

Nap this nap that wears very thin...all used by boys under 19 FFS


----------



## carl stull (Jul 22, 2010)

pea head said:


> Mate,listen ,i totally agree with you...powerlifting yes....ideal.
> 
> If you read my posts you will find that i jump in these as a bit of a p1ss take....its my way of trying to get the message across to the idiots who use these as a first course with no knowledge whatsoever.
> 
> Nap this nap that wears very thin...all used by boys under 19 FFS


Yeah, I hear ya... I dont see as much a problem with them around here as i do with dbol only cycles. Just make sure to try to direct you comments to the ones that need them.


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

carl stull said:


> Yeah, I hear ya... I dont see as much a problem with them around here as i do with dbol only cycles. Just make sure to try to direct you comments to the ones that need them.


LOL.....i try to cover all angles if you get me.:laugh:


----------



## jason swar (Jun 25, 2010)

ok iv just finished a course of oxy's and wer the first roids i done and the results are amazing dont care wot any one says, i ant dead and i was doing 150 mg a day, i finished my course 6 days ago and lost nothing so far and keept all my strenth i would recomend these to my mates, maybe if u did em for 6 monthes yer u mite be ill but 6-8 weeks u will be fine, look if u do any steroid for 6 months ur gona be ill maybe some people dont like em because thay got a bad batch


----------



## im sparticus (Oct 22, 2005)

OXYS ARE cooool. i wouldnt rec them for a first timer but everyone reacts differently. water retention hasnt been a problem for me on oxys thats without using a serm or an a.i good lean muscle mass,fast, is what i get when i use them as a k/start


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

jason swar said:


> ok iv just finished a course of oxy's and wer the first roids i done and the results are amazing dont care wot any one says, i ant dead and *i was doing 150 mg a day*, i finished my course 6 days ago and lost nothing so far and keept all my strenth i would recomend these to my mates, maybe if u did em for 6 monthes yer u mite be ill but 6-8 weeks u will be fine, *look if u do any steroid for 6 months ur gona be ill* maybe some people dont like em because thay got a bad batch


un

fckin

believable


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

andysutils said:


> un
> 
> fckin
> 
> believable


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

jason swar said:


> ok iv just finished a course of oxy's and wer the first roids i done and the results are amazing dont care wot any one says, i ant dead and i was doing 150 mg a day, i finished my course 6 days ago and lost nothing so far and keept all my strenth i would recomend these to my mates, maybe if u did em for 6 monthes yer u mite be ill but 6-8 weeks u will be fine, look if u do any steroid for 6 months ur gona be ill maybe some people dont like em because thay got a bad batch


FAIL :lol:


----------



## Gary p (Jun 20, 2016)

Hi iv just got sum oxydrol tablets I'm just wondering if they r ment to b circle tablets they hav 50 on one side and blank on the other just a line frew the middle


----------



## Drew1975 (Jan 3, 2012)

pmsl :lol: at this


----------

